
We should improve email protocol to allow userless addresses - brisky
There should be a way to email business&#x2F;individual according to their domain name and not knowing email address user prefix.<p>If you want to contact business.com there is either info@business.com or hello@business.com or some other arbitrary prefix. These are not intuitive ways to contact the businneses or individuals owning domains.<p>What if we could send emails directly to @business.com? I believe this would make email a much more powerful tool.
======
x38iq84n
Like RFC 2142?
[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2142.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2142.txt)

------
cocochanel
Powerful for who, spammers? I don't think it is particularly useful, but if it
is for some, it will definitely need to support blocking email at the generic
domain.

~~~
brisky
I agree that blocking would be needed. However if you are a business or
individual that has email posted on the website it is not much harder for
spammers to get it anyway.

Another usecase. Let's say I buy a domain myname.com for personal use. I might
want people to contact me directly via @myname.com without having to create an
unnatural sounding address like me@myname.com. I have seen people buying
@surname domains and then creating emails name@surname, which is pretty weird
too.

------
g6nhe9twPd66
...or you could just use Twitter which does exactly what you're asking for.

~~~
brisky
Twitter is centralized platform where people down own their data. We need to
think how to make open protocols better in order to improve the decentralized
web

~~~
g6nhe9twPd66
As if email is any better? Just because you delete all your mail from your
inbox, doesn't mean the requisite copies in your sender/recipient inboxes are
deleted. Decentralized doesn't necessarily mean data ownership.

~~~
brisky
Data ownership is just one aspect. However i don't think twitter is good
comparison to email at all. Email is for private communications and twitter is
public social network.

